# Mayan 7-day weather forecast



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Caroline (Dec 19, 2012)

That's me sorted then, I am spending a week at home house cleaning...


----------



## David H (Dec 19, 2012)

Goodness, Gracious, Great balls of fire!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 20, 2012)

A bit of warmth on Friday would be nice!

Andy


----------



## Garthion (Dec 20, 2012)

So summer is finally going to arrive tomorrow is it? I'm sure that temperature looks a little too high though, most people will end up with a bit of sun-burn


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2012)

Garthion said:


> So summer is finally going to arrive tomorrow is it? I'm sure that temperature looks a little too high though, most people will end up with a bit of sun-burn



Not for long though


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 20, 2012)

I've just played a game on Club Pogo ? and won 666 tokens!  Eeeeeevil...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> I've just played a game on Club Pogo — and won 666 tokens!  Eeeeeevil...



My diagnosis BG level translates to 666 mg/dl  (37 mmol/l)


----------



## David H (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## David H (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Vicsetter (Dec 21, 2012)

What time does it all start? don't want to miss it.
Although my Turkey is lost in the post somewhere, maybe it knows something


----------



## David H (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## AlisonM (Dec 21, 2012)

Well that was disappointing. There I was, bags packed, dressed in my Elf onsie (one wanted to look good you understand) teddy bear tucked under my arm, waiting.. and waiting... and waiting....

Frankly I'm thoroughly cheesed off, me and Griz (that's my bear) were quite looking forward to the fireworks, or the spaceship, or the four horsemen. Even a wee man hiding behind a green curtain would have been something. But what did we get? Nada, nowt, nada, zip, zilch. Where do I write to complain?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2012)

*Mayans remove beards, point out hidden cameras*

Mayan TV producers are celebrating today, after top hidden camera show, Trigger Nakbe TV, convinced thousands that the world was about to end.

?We conceived this prank about a thousand years ago?, explained Stephen T?Chlu, as he peeled a fake moustache from his lip.

?Ending the series with a stunt apocalypse was ambitious, but it was worth it. Honestly, you should have seen your faces.?

T?Chlu?s plan relied on architects unearthing false documents, about 700 years after the prank was conceived.

http://newsthump.com/2012/12/21/mayans-remove-beards-point-out-hidden-cameras/


----------



## Vicsetter (Dec 21, 2012)

Sitting in Morrisons waiting for my lunch, idly reading the Sun Sport
I laughed at the advice someone was giving that the best place to be was underground - it's the end of the world not a big bang.
I also gather in some parts of the world, people are stocking up on candles - midnight mass maybe


----------



## David H (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## robert@fm (Dec 22, 2012)

I once saw a graffito in one of those graffiti-collection books:  "The world ended yesterday ? today is an action replay".


----------

